# pearlscale angelfish fin missing



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

you know how there is the two skinny little fins between the head and the bottom fin well on my new gold pearlscale they are missing...... 


what happened

please give me some info ty...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

could be a genetic defect form inbreeding.. did you get them this way? do you know if they were present before? it is possible that there are other fish in the tank that have been picking at them.. but my money is on the genetics...
if you bought them this way; take them back and get a refund.. and quit doing business with that sleezeball.


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

you could be right but i dont have anything in my tank that would pick on it 

i have 7 other angels 1 clown loach and some guppies in a 37 gallon eclipse

it is a really nice fish store and im going to a fish store tonight because that damn fish brought fungus into my tank i think so im getting medicine


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

7 angels is a lot of angels...are you waiting for them to pair off? Waaayyy too many for a 37. Once a pair forms, they'll become very aggressive.

Also, goldfish and angels shouldn't be housed together, goldfish need cooler water to be healthy. Might be why he got sick.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

then i will say that the fish you got is a genetic defect...take it back to the store and get your money back....


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

where does he say he has goldfish. I dont see it :?: if your talking about the pearlscale, i think he is describing the angelfish


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

yea i dont have a gold fish and i am waiting for them to pair off 

contents:
1 pearlscale gold angel
1 gold angel
2 koi angel
2 altum angels 
2 half black angel
1 clown loach
6 guppies and fry

here is my setup
37 gallon eclipse
kept at 80-82 degrees f
bio wheel
the actual filter has filter floss and carbon balls




but i got medicine for the fungus and it is about all cleared up so im a happy camperso ty for all of the feedback and if you want to see pics of my tank go to the fish and aquarium pics and look for 37 gallon eclipse the pics are old though and know i have no fake plants andi have 3 amazon swords some java fern and these 2 potted plants that i dont know exactly what they are

ty again:fish::fish:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmm....i wonder what that girl was smokin..

glad to see things are clearing up for you..good luck.


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

yes tyvm ..... i called the petstore today and they said they would exchange it and i asked if they could replace it with another pearlscale and they said yea  


oh and it waqs raining 2 days ago and i found this turtle at my school and have it in a 2 gallon tank and have a light over it and have been feeding it baby guppies and it is adorable, dont know what kind it is will do research and tell you


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

lohatcha when my angels start breeding im going to sell some but im not going to be able to sell them all so just call me if you want some lol....:fish:
:fish: :fish:

:fish: :fish:
:fish:
:fish: :fish: :fish:




aaaahhhhhh there all over the place


----------

